# Any one need to rent some office space in Mary Esther?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have an office open if any of you need an office in the ft Walton area to meet with clients or whatever you do. All utilities included, phone, fax, internet, cable TV, furniture and more. $400 per month.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Any takers?*


----------

